# Dreadnight Bay 2006



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

What a great Halloween.... 500 TOT's, at least half that many "adults", all the animations worked and nothing broke down, chilly fall weather under a clear moonlit sky. Doesn't get any better! I even turned toward the street at one point to see a Fire Dept Hook and Ladder truck going by. Then it stops, disgorges about eight firemen and they proceed to walk around checking everything out! Some of the older guys were standing there talking to me and telling me to make sure I got the rookies with the pop-ups whenever they got near them. It was great. Here's a few pix... the cannon in place, the Leaper pop-up, and a few of the long-drowned crew...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. I like it. cool pirate props. cool costumes too. Do you have more pics??


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Dread,
Where did you get the barrels next to your cannon?
I was looking for those this year as I also wanted some labled with TNT
Would fit in nicely with my western/mine theme


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dead Spider - Many more pics to come on my website, but I'll try to put up a few more here too after a while... I think I'm at my MB limit right now.
Wyatt, head for the antique stores! I think that's where I found all thre of my small barrels. I put the TNT on there myself with one of those very HUGE tipped black markers.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Dread,
I made my own faux-dynamite sticks this year,but need something to put 'em in.I will be one the lookout for those elusive barrels....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice job Dreadnight, you really nailed the pirate theme.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Dread - great theme for a display. Those three guys are the ugliest pirates I've ever seen.

Just kidding.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome cannon


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Display Dread.

Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what a great idea-love the theme looks so real


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Nice haunt! I've been looking forward to seeing your final pics for a long time! You're so unique, Love it!!! Glad the weather behaved for you...are you going to stay with the same theme next year? Or change it...?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Ghostie. Plan to go with the Pirates one more year, since another POC movie will be out this summer. Then.... the Dreadnight Cemetery will return, but very re-vamped (think Pumpkinrot style)!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Dread,
Glad to hear its Pirates for another year.I look forward to your pics.
If I havent said before,your artistry and composition of your theme is excellent. 
Great job.
Maybe a trip to So.Cal. is in order for me next October, to see it in person.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wyatt - By all means, if you can make it, do! You'll get the full-blown VIP tour. While you're out here, you could make a pass at Knott's Scary Farm....something everyone should see at least once...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I looked at this yesterday and thought it was very cool. I honestly thought I posted a 'good job' style comment. I need more sleep. 

Great job by the way. The cannon is my favorite.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just fantastic work Dreadnight. I think the paint job on the cannon was my favorite. I can't wait to see next years, but hope you keep it in Dreadnight style, you can't beat it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking haunt!!


----------

